# Spaß mit den Kollegen..



## Bender25 (14 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

da ich letztens mal wieder  reingelegt worden bin (sollte ein Hr. Bär dringend zurückrufen(die nummer war vom Zoo in Stuttgart) würde ich mich gerne rächen... Aber leider bin ich da ziemlich ideenarm. 
Vieleicht kennt ihr das und habt nen tollen Tip. Halt nichts gemeines. Kleine Späße am Arbeitsplatz lockern auf.


----------



## johnij (14 August 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich letztens mal wieder reingelegt worden bin (sollte ein Hr. Bär dringend zurückrufen(die nummer war vom Zoo in Stuttgart) würde ich mich gerne rächen... Aber leider bin ich da ziemlich ideenarm.
> Vieleicht kennt ihr das und habt nen tollen Tip. Halt nichts gemeines. Kleine Späße am Arbeitsplatz lockern auf.


 

Wie wäre es mit der Nummer der Forumdiva(hates u) ROFLMAO

johnij


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

Irgendwie passt der Thementitel nicht mit deinem Eitnrag überein. Denn wenn du deinen Spaß hast, dann müssten sich ja rein theoretisch deine Kollegen ärgern oder?


----------



## Bender25 (14 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt der Thementitel nicht mit deinem Eitnrag überein. Denn wenn du deinen Spaß hast, dann müssten sich ja rein theoretisch deine Kollegen ärgern oder?


 

So gesehen stimmt es... Wenn sie nach solch einer aktion dann spaß haben ist was schief gelaufen *g*


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 August 2008)

Nur so zum Gedankenanstoß:

-Türschilder vertauschen, z.B. "Abstellkammer <-> Geschäftsleitung"
-Cellophanfolie über das/die WC-Becken des Damenklos spannen
-Eine Schale Haschkekse ins Besprechungszimmer stellen
...

man kann auch ganz toll das Werkzeug von anderen Leuten zusammenschweißen (lassen)... wenn eine Werkstatt da ist

oder hier mal suchen:

http://www.onlinerache.de/?a=KL&b=kollegen


Viel Spaß!!!

Und bitte, bitte... berichte uns von Deinen Ergebnissen, bzw. ob Du den Arbeitgeber gewechselt hast oder er Dich austauscht


Gruß,

dia


----------



## kermit (14 August 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...
> -Cellophanfolie über das/die WC-Becken des Damenklos spannen
> -Eine Schale Haschkekse ins Besprechungszimmer stellen
> ...


das ist ja teuflisch ...


----------



## Bender25 (15 August 2008)

Ja ich glaube da bekommen wir noch was zusammen... Danke mal

Was auch noch lustig war kennt hier aber jetzt jeder. Hardcopy vom Desktop machen und dieses Bild als Hintergrundbild wieder einfügen. Fast alles was an Ordnern und Verknüpfungen da ist weg räumen und der Kollege klickt sich zu tode.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube da bekommen wir noch was zusammen... Danke mal
> 
> Was auch noch lustig war kennt hier aber jetzt jeder. Hardcopy vom Desktop machen und dieses Bild als Hintergrundbild wieder einfügen. Fast alles was an Ordnern und Verknüpfungen da ist weg räumen und der Kollege klickt sich zu tode.


Den kenn ich noch nicht, muss ich mal ausprobieren :twisted:

ich hatte mal was ähnliches gemacht, einen Bildschirmschoner nachgebaut (zu DOS-Zeiten waren die Schoner noch einfach - und einfach, nachzuprogrammieren). Der war nur mit "°" zu verlassen - und so hat der Kollege erstmal seine Tastatur intensiv untersucht


----------



## Oberchefe (17 August 2008)

> Fast alles was an Ordnern und Verknüpfungen da ist weg räumen und der Kollege klickt sich zu tode.


nicht zu vergessen:
die Startmenüleiste dabei ausblenden und nach oben oder zur Seite verschieben.


----------



## Approx (10 September 2008)

*Büro schmücken...*

hab zufällig was gefunden... 

greez Approx


----------



## centipede (10 September 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> hab zufällig was gefunden...
> 
> greez Approx



Das mit dem Kressesamen in der Tastatur finde ich ja geil *ROFL*


----------



## e4sy (10 September 2008)

toll ist auch die tasten der tastatur neu zu sortieren... so z.b. a, b, c, ... von oben links (ab dem Q) an...

oder z.b. drei S-Tasten an verschiedenen stellen auf der tastatur zu verbauen


----------



## Bender25 (10 September 2008)

bei meinem Kollegen war eines morgens ALLES am Schreibtisch mit Frischaltefolie eingewickelt worden... Keiner weiß wer es war..*ROFL*


----------

